# New Emojis are absolutely ENORMOUS, only me?



## prodigalson (Apr 4, 2018)

Below are some screen shots of what these emojis look like to me. It's driving me crazy. I will also mention that it is also this way on my ipad...

@creativeforge ??


----------



## Consona (Apr 4, 2018)

Yea, they are huge here too.


----------



## prodigalson (Apr 4, 2018)

Consona said:


> Yea, they are huge here too.



really? wtf?


----------



## John Busby (Apr 4, 2018)

NICE


----------



## creativeforge (Apr 4, 2018)

Too much us like not enough! Apologies for this, there IMAX Emojis. I'll be looking at it when I get home tonight.

Andre


----------



## Consona (Apr 4, 2018)

prodigalson said:


> really? wtf?


Maybe it a browser thing? I don't know.


----------



## Jaap (Apr 4, 2018)

Didn't know my post made that an impact on you André that you had to go to these extreme measures


----------



## Jaap (Apr 4, 2018)

Consona said:


> Maybe it a browser thing? I don't know.



Could be, on Chrome on Windows 10 and on an Iphone everything is fine.


----------



## creativeforge (Apr 4, 2018)

They are .SVG images so they fit higher resolutions. It seems that Mac users browsers have a hard adapting to other parameters. Sigh.


----------



## Consona (Apr 4, 2018)

Jaap said:


> Could be, on Chrome on Windows 10 and on an Iphone everything is fine.


Chrome on Windows 10 here and emojis are huge.


----------



## d.healey (Apr 4, 2018)

Yep I've been seeing these for months now, someone else mentioned it a while back. I'm using Firefox on Linux Mint.


----------



## Jaap (Apr 4, 2018)

However, when I wanted to edit my post to let know that it also works on Edge and Internet Explorer I found out that the add on the rights is just in the editting window without having the option to remove it.

Edit: removed the picture, served its use I think


----------



## creativeforge (Apr 4, 2018)

*Can you guys test the EMOJIS?*


----------



## Jaap (Apr 4, 2018)

:emoji_bear::emoji_bicyclist:

And the sidebar thing is back to normal again here btw, thanks


----------



## creativeforge (Apr 4, 2018)

Jaap said:


> :emoji_bear::emoji_bicyclist:



*OMG!!!! Are these REAL EMOJIS!!??*


----------



## Jaap (Apr 4, 2018)

creativeforge said:


> *OMG!!!! Are these REAL EMOJIS!!??*



*YES ANDRÉ*


----------



## creativeforge (Apr 4, 2018)

Jaap said:


> :emoji_bear::emoji_bicyclist:
> 
> And the sidebar thing is back to normal again here btw, thanks



That was Claudio's doing. Still working on those sidebar ads, obviously need a bit more adjustments.


----------



## Jaap (Apr 4, 2018)

creativeforge said:


> That was Claudio's doing. Still working on those sidebar ads, obviously need a bit more adjustments.



Ok nice!


----------



## creativeforge (Apr 4, 2018)

Jaap said:


> *YES ANDRÉ*



OK, great! :emoji_drum::emoji_trumpet::emoji_juggling::emoji_lifter::emoji_medal::emoji_snowboarder::emoji_trophy:


----------



## d.healey (Apr 4, 2018)

They are still massive here


----------



## creativeforge (Apr 4, 2018)

d.healey said:


> They are still massive here



I hate to ask, but did you refresh your page a few times? Clear the cache?

Which browser are you using?


----------



## d.healey (Apr 4, 2018)

creativeforge said:


> I hate to ask, but did you refresh your page a few times? Clear the cache?
> 
> Which browser are you using?


Yeah just cleared everything and retried, still massive. I'm using Firefox 59.0.2 on Linux Mint, 2k Screen. I'll download Chrome and see if that's any different.


----------



## d.healey (Apr 4, 2018)

Yeah the problem is still there with Chrome, but I just tried changing to the Core Child theme (usually I use the full width theme) and the problem is gone. So I'm guessing all of us that are seeing the big emojis are using the full width theme.


----------



## Jaap (Apr 4, 2018)

d.healey said:


> Yeah the problem is still there with Chrome, but I just tried changing to the Core Child theme (usually I use the full width theme) and the problem is gone. So I'm guessing all of us that are seeing the big emojis are using the full width theme.



I can confirm that, changed from Core Child to Full Width Core Child and having the same that they are big.


----------



## prodigalson (Apr 4, 2018)

I still have the problem on Safari and on Chrome. cleared the cache on both, problem persists. I don't have any other themes to try in Chrome


----------



## d.healey (Apr 4, 2018)

prodigalson said:


> I still have the problem on Safari and on Chrome. cleared the cache on both, problem persists. I don't have any other themes to try in Chrome


The themes are part of the website not the browser. Look at the bottom left of this page and you will see it says Full width Core Child, if you click that you can change theme.


----------



## creativeforge (Apr 4, 2018)

OK, can you check now, using the Full Width?


----------



## prodigalson (Apr 4, 2018)

d.healey said:


> The themes are part of the website not the browser. Look at the bottom left of this page and you will see it says Full width Core Child, if you click that you can change theme.



aah thanks, yeah normal size emojis with Core Child...but I hate this. I need it to be full width...


----------



## d.healey (Apr 4, 2018)

Fixed! Thank you  that was fast


----------



## creativeforge (Apr 4, 2018)

prodigalson said:


> aah thanks, yeah normal size emojis with Core Child...but I hate this. I need it to be full width...



Try it again, please?


----------



## prodigalson (Apr 4, 2018)

YES! sorry, i posted that right as you fixed it. they're so much better now. what a relief


----------



## creativeforge (Apr 4, 2018)

Awesome!


----------



## tav.one (Apr 5, 2018)

Loving the normal size Emojis
Life is Good :emoji_seedling:


----------



## Lassi Tani (Apr 5, 2018)




----------

